# This Is Why I Will Never Buy A Poly Plow



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I found this picture on Facebook.



The Boss Snowplow;1062402 said:


> Wow - Brad. You must have hit that small log very hard and just right to pierce the poly blade! Were you wearing your seatbelt? It just shows how important wearing a seatbelt is when plowing snow, you never know what is lurking underneath!





Brad(The Owner Of The Plow);1062402 said:


> never stopped the truck. just kept going. made two more passes got out of the truck at home and walked right by it and never noticed it until i walked out of the house the next morning. had to cut it out with the chainsaw
> for the record it ...was a six inch maple


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Can you imagine the damage that would have been done if that had been steel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wouldn't be just installing a new poly skin.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by The Boss Snowplow 
Wow - Brad. You must have hit that small log very hard and just right to pierce the poly blade! Were you wearing your seatbelt? It just shows how important wearing a seatbelt is when plowing snow, you never know what is lurking underneath! 

Quote:
Originally Posted by Brad(The Owner Of The Plow) 
never stopped the truck. just kept going. made two more passes got out of the truck at home and walked right by it and never noticed it until i walked out of the house the next morning. had to cut it out with the chainsaw
for the record it ...was a six inch maple 




Repeat the above with a ******* accent. LOL


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, I have a poly v xt I still like it. That is because we never plow unpaved surfaces anymore!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with basher, who knows what would've happened if it were steel.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

But notice the snow is not sticking to the poly:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Another reason steel is superior to poly! Either way, still ruins your day.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wouldn't have happened if it had been a Fisher!


Oh yes I did! Hahaha


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I just make a point of not plowing trees. Helps a lot.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

... wait.... you mean you're not supposed to use a snowplow to clear your woodlots out.... [email protected]


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

2COR takes out tree's with his Xtreme V, never had this problem though.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Remember it's a Boss plow ,either way it's tough!


----------



## snerdy (Nov 29, 2008)

plowing at 60 mph can't be good...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

it could be a homemade smartlock.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

plowguy43;1062800 said:


> 2COR takes out tree's with his Xtreme V, never had this problem though.


Aahhh this may be true, but there again, that would be a Fisher plow... wesport


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

sounds like the guy never knew he hit anything


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

ive never seen snow flakes shaped like wooden logs before...hmm


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Well if your gonna do something leave them wondering how you did it.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

dodge15004x45.9;1063008 said:


> Well if your gonna do something leave them wondering how you did it.


and do it with a western plow you will never have these problems :laughing:


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

I could sell that piece of firewood!!


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

SNOWLORD;1063310 said:


> I could sell that piece of firewood!!


Expensive pice of wood. Its much cheaper if I give you my log guys number he'll drive to you dump a load of logs for free. Guy hit me twice this week and didn't tell me either time!!! :realmad: I need a log splitter!! :crying:


----------



## habart30 (Dec 13, 2009)

wow. Thats about it


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i dont see how it would have been anything but a large dent if it was steel....


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

That's why I plow roads and not the woods.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Dissociative;1064683 said:


> i dont see how it would have been anything but a large dent if it was steel....


If even that. I have a driveway customer that has a drive completely surrounded with timbers and boulders. Every spring we have to pick up a pile of boulders and timbers and put them back. I never even know until the snow thaws that I picked them up. They are poorly placed and set so easy picked up with the plow.

Boss V's with steel skins only here.


----------



## cti531 (Mar 11, 2010)

I am currently debating between a Poly or Steel, Western Pro plow. I know that debate has been covered a whole bunch here so I won't get into that.

He had to hit that thing just right and it must have been wedged so that there was no give at all and hit with a full head of steam. I certainly think it would have been ugly regardless of Poly or Steel.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Poly, you can throw a piece of plastic on it and limp through the rest of the day, steel you have to weld grind and make it look good!
Or bUy a new blade


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cti531;1084864 said:


> I am currently debating between a Poly or Steel, Western Pro plow. I know that debate has been covered a whole bunch here so I won't get into that.
> 
> He had to hit that thing just right and it must have been wedged so that there was no give at all and hit with a full head of steam. I certainly think it would have been ugly regardless of Poly or Steel.


I'd have to think if he hit it with a steel blade the "A" frame would have been tweaked pretty bad upon impact or he would have done a headlight check by going through the windshield. The poly skin on my Meyer is 3/8" thick and for it to be punctured like that there was some decent force. Looking at the picture is seems as it the poly skin acted as a crumble zone to prevent further damage. I would defiantly go poly again.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Why does it look like their is rust on the blade?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ajslands;1084879 said:


> Why does it look like their is rust on the blade?


Looks like dirt or maybe a pass through the barnyard.........


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

Fixing that is a piece of cake........slide out the old poly skin and slide in the new one......good as new......damaged steel would be much more labor intensive.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

How did I miss this little jewel?

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

With my limited use of poly plows I have found that they gouge easy. I would be willing to bet the end of that log was a little pointed allowing it to dig into the polly and push through. It it were steal I bet it would have pushed off to the side


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

2COR517;1084899 said:


> How did I miss this little jewel?


hmmmmmm....................







:waving:


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

bltp203;1084897 said:


> Fixing that is a piece of cake........slide out the old poly skin and slide in the new one......good as new......*damaged steel would be much more labor intensive*.


Not at all because that would NEVER happen to a steel blade


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

2COR517;1084899 said:


> How did I miss this little jewel?
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Show then the picture of the RedWood you took down with your stainless steel Fisher!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

i have ran poly blades for 13 years and never had a problem with them. I am pretty sure that would not happen to a steel blade but stranger things have happen. Poly is a good product in my opinion.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

plowguy43;1084997 said:


> Show then the picture of the RedWood you took down with your stainless steel Fisher!


Silly Plowguy, there are no Redwoods in Maine.....

Red Oaks, that's different. Actually, I think it was a White Maple.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

terrapro;1084991 said:


> Not at all because that would NEVER happen to a steel blade


My former buddy has had a steel rod 4" diameter go right threw the moldboard on his steel western pro.

I give you it wasn't a piece of wood, but the advantages of Poly are second to no steel blade IMO.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

What do you mean change the mold board. I would just take a chainsaw and cut both ends of the log.


----------

